# baby pigeon breathing weird



## Kyliemo (Jul 15, 2012)

We found 2 baby pigeons a few days ago on the side of the road next to their broken nest and another (dead) baby pigeon. We decided to take them home and hopefully try to take care of them. Everything was going well, and we've been feeding them baby bird food with a syringe.Today, they were both walking and seemed alright, but one of the babies (the smaller one) keeps pecking at the bigger one, who just sits there and takes it basically.

But the bigger one is breathing weird. It's breathing with its mouth open and heavily and occasianlly streching it's neck out with its mouth open like it's taking a deep breath. We tried to feed it but it didn't seem too interested. It's occsionally puffing its feathers up but then going down. We can hear it breathing, its a weird sound, not squeaking just like the sound a human would make if you arch your tongue and breathe out quickly.

Is something wrong with Charlie?? we found them by a home depot, and we live on cape cod ma.
Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping these babies.

Can you post a pic of the babies so we can estimate their age?

Make sure both babies have an empty crop before feeding them again and also that they are warm at feeding time . It s possible the one is has a respiratory infection, yeast, crop status or canker which is very common but needs to be treated asap. Can you open the baby's mouth and check if it smells bad, or if there are any lesions?

Please check the following links for rehabber or other resource to find help.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=652129&postcount=1

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/prd.htm

if the babies are walking you can also hand feed defrosted, warmed, and drained (frozen) peas. It is much easier to feed and there is no need to hydrate.


----------



## Kyliemo (Jul 15, 2012)

We do make sure that their crop is completely empty, and whenever we pick them up to feed them, they seem really warm. How much would treating this cost? My mom really isn't keen on spending hundreds of sdollars on medication. What could I use? Oh and the breathing has progressed to a slight clicking now.

Oh and because the other one was picking on it so much, we separeated them by putting a divider in their cage (it's a 10 gallon reptile tank)

No lesions (as far as i'm able to see) and it doesn't smell bad


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't think you should be using a reptile tank, they may not be getting enough air circulation.

I would suspect respiratory infection or canker, or soemthing else, I cannot determine that, however, it needs to be treated asap, if it is canker or respiratory. 

You haven't even listed your location..... It would be best if you check the links and see if you can find a rehabber, or a qualified vet. They may not charge that much, and rehabbers usually don't charge much or nothing.


----------



## Kyliemo (Jul 15, 2012)

yeah sorry about that. Bu tin my first post, i did mention i live on cape cod massachusetts. I went to your link, and the closest is in Hingham (which is pretty far)
But our closest wildlife center is about 45 minutes away. Should i just go there and give them the birds? I'd rather not because we'd like to raise them.

If not a reptile tank, what should i hold them in?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is this the one that is 45 minutes away...
Personally, as you don't have experience, I would take them there. The care center has all the medications needed should the babies need them. Besides, they will have a better chance at being released, without becoming too tame.

Wild Care, Inc.
10 Smith Lane
Eastham, MA 02642
508-240-2255


----------



## Kyliemo (Jul 15, 2012)

I just took them to the wildlife care in Orleans after I called the wellfleet center. We took them there, and they are getting the care they need. Since pigeons aren't native to cape cod though, they are adopting them out once they get better. There is a possibility we may take them but there's no for sure. 

Thank you for all your help. We can all rest knowing we saved 2 babies lives


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kyliemo said:


> I just took them to the wildlife care in Orleans after I called the wellfleet center. We took them there, and they are getting the care they need. Since pigeons aren't native to cape cod though, they are adopting them out once they get better. There is a possibility we may take them but there's no for sure.
> 
> Thank you for all your help. We can all rest knowing we saved 2 babies lives


*You did a wonderful thing rescuing them and taking them to the wildlife center. Do keep us updated.*


----------

